
Singapore launches TraceTogether app to boost Covid-19 contact tracing efforts - doppp
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/covid19-trace-together-mobile-app-contact-tracing-coronavirus-12560616
======
helipad3456
Good initiative. What about the adoption rate!

~~~
doppp
It's quite high! Their registration server is getting hugged to death!

